# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - lokakuu 2012

## Prompter

1.10.2012

Nobina 122 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / s248A

----------


## Aq-Zu

1.10

HelB 9803 / h54

----------


## halla

1.10

PL799 @ 110

----------


## JT

Ma 1.10. Espoo

PL #784 / 512A

----------


## Prompter

Jatkoa 1.10.2012

Nobina 130 (Volvo Carrus City L teli) / h62 
HelB 9862 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94) / s615

----------


## joboo

1.10

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 610 / H45

----------


## KriZuu

1.10

HelB 1217 / h54

----------


## Palomaa

1. Lokakuuta.
WL 59 - 105
VT 520 - v57
VT 1207 - 452K, 453

----------


## Nak

1.10

Vt 501 / 156
Vt 503 / 147

----------


## Pera

1.10

h51: HelB 9934 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli) ja HelB 1 (Scania L94 Carrus City L teli)

----------


## joboo

1.10

Helb 501 / H70T

----------


## LimoSWN

> 1.10
> 
> Vt 501 / 156
> Vt 503 / 147


Noi on ollu jo vähä aikaa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Noi on ollu jo vähä aikaa.


Mutta eivät siltikään ole vakioita.

----------


## Prompter

2.10.2012
Helsinki, Jakomäki

Nobina 809 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h75A

----------


## Nak

1.10 myöhäisilta

Vt 94 / 147N
Vt 210 / 145

----------


## aki

> 1. Lokakuuta.
> 
> VT 520 - v57


VT 519 ja 520 näyttävät nyt pyörivän yksinomaan linjalla v55, mutta ruuhka-aikaan autoilla on myös v57:n lähtöjä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> VT 519 ja 520 näyttävät nyt pyörivän yksinomaan linjalla v55, mutta ruuhka-aikaan autoilla on myös v57:n lähtöjä.


Vastaavasti VT:t 501 ja 503 ovat espoossa. on tainnu tapahtua muutoksia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:38 ----------




> Mutta eivät siltikään ole vakioita.


Eivät ole,ei. Vaihdon syynä kuuluu olleen 515 ja 516 teleissä ilmenneet ongelmat jonka takia kaikki autot vissiin katsotaan läpi,jos ei ole katsottu jo. Pikainen visiitti paljasti,että kaksi teliä seisoo oikeesti huollossa pukeilla,numeroita ei vain näkynyt, koska moottoriluukku oli auki molemmissa.

----------


## KriZuu

2.10

Bussi kolhaisi Volvon ruttuun
omakaupunki.hs.fi

----------


## sm3

2.10.2012:

h82 / NF 401 / Volvo City L / Volvo B7RLE (Concordia Bus väreissä)

----------


## joboo

2.10

Helb 419 / H45
Helb 504 / H45
Helb 701 / 519

----------


## aki

> 2.10.2012:
> 
> h82 / NF 401 / Volvo City L / Volvo B7RLE (Concordia Bus väreissä)


Eikös tää NF 401 ole ollut jo pitkään vara-autona Myllypuron ja Herttoniemen varikon linjoilla?

----------


## sm3

> Eikös tää NF 401 ole ollut jo pitkään vara-autona Myllypuron ja Herttoniemen varikon linjoilla?


Kyllä. http://jlf.fi/f12/6409-havaintoja-hs...tml#post127550

----------


## JT

Ti 2.10.

NF #62 / 158
NF #297 / 158
NF #298 / 160
PL #865 / 110

----------


## hana

> Vastaavasti VT:t 501 ja 503 ovat espoossa. on tainnu tapahtua muutoksia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Eivät ole,ei. Vaihdon syynä kuuluu olleen 515 ja 516 teleissä ilmenneet ongelmat jonka takia kaikki autot vissiin katsotaan läpi,jos ei ole katsottu jo. Pikainen visiitti paljasti,että kaksi teliä seisoo oikeesti huollossa pukeilla,numeroita ei vain näkynyt, koska moottoriluukku oli auki molemmissa.


Itseasiassa 519 ja 520 ovat Tuupakassa I-Shiftin takia. Testataan I-Shiftin sopivuutta Vantaan linjoille. Samoin aikaisemmin 571 oli Tuupakassa tiettyjen Raskoneen tekemien testauksien takia.

----------


## 339-DF

> 2.10
> 
> Bussi kolhaisi Volvon ruttuun
> omakaupunki.hs.fi


Näitä tuntuu sattuvan nyt paljon, vai tulevatko vain jostain syystä entistä paremmin esille? "Mukava" huomata, etteivät väärinpysäköidyt autot ole vain raitioliikenteen haittana.

----------


## joboo

2.10

Helb 611 / H41 & 42
Helb 1016 / H53
Helb 1108 / H70T
Helb 1206 / H43
Helb 9808 / H39B
NF 769 / 248

----------


## joboo

3.10

Helb 204 / H43
Helb 216 / S39
Helb 414 / 362
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 734 / H52
Helb 807 / H45
Helb 910 / H45
Helb 911 / H18
Helb 1008 / 451
Helb 1121 / H53

----------


## zige94

3.10.

NF 676 /h76B (ruuhkavuoro)

----------


## Nak

3.10

Nf 797 / e87K

----------


## aulis

3.10.
NF 123 (carrus city L) / 550

----------


## Palomaa

> 3.10
> 
> Nf 797 / e87K


No johan on Espoon peräkylä linjalle pistetty jännä auto.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aulis

3.10.
PL 799 / 110T

----------


## KriZuu

3.10

HelB 73 / h79
HelB 1207 / h54 - Havaittu sekä aamulla että iltapäivällä. Ruuhka-auto h54:lla?

----------


## zige94

> 3.10
> 
> HelB 1207 / h54 - Havaittu sekä aamulla että iltapäivällä. Ruuhka-auto h54:lla?


En usko että vakiona. Ollut korvaamassa jotain Ikarukse-teli rämää.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> En usko että vakiona. Ollut korvaamassa jotain Ikarukse-teli rämää.


9803 on myös näkynyt ruuhka-autona h54:lla

----------


## zige94

> 9803 on myös näkynyt ruuhka-autona h54:lla


#9803 on kyllä vakio ruuhkissa (ainakin se siellä on ollut ainakin yli vuoden).

----------


## ana

3.10. Vantaa

Veolia
#93/453
#455/v53

----------


## joboo

3.10

Helb 1126 / H70T
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 9808 / S39
VT 93 / 452K

----------


## Nak

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ivat_toisiaan/

Jo kolmas samantyylinen kolari alle viikkoon :/ Nobinan Volvokin näyttää aina samalta...

----------


## joboo

4.10

Helb 610 / H42
Helb 1125 / H70T

----------


## Nak

4.10

Nf 796 / 107

Vt 210 / 132

Wl 41 / 109

Helb 9934 / 102T
Helb 9937 / 103

----------


## aki

3.9

v53 / VT 375
v68 / VT 84

4.9

v53 / VT 371

----------


## joboo

4.10

Helb 1 / 363
Helb 216 / H45
Helb 111 / H41
Helb 125 / H39B
Helb 612 / H70T
Helb 823 / 362
Helb 1130 / H45
Helb 1207 / S39

----------


## chauffer

5.10.

Helb 9808/H70T

----------


## Pera

5.10

h51: HelB 25 (MB O405N)
h62: NF 479 (Scania K270 Lahti Scala teli) ja NF 613 (Volvo 8700LE teli)

----------


## GT8N

5.10.

VT 517 /h20

----------


## Nak

5.10

Pl 706 / e18
Pl 861 / e2

----------


## halla

861 ulkoilee sillon tällön OtaniemiExpressinä mutta minkähän takia 706 ollut Ivecona, aitojakin kun löytyis pihalta....

----------


## Palomaa

> minkähän takia 706 ollut Ivecona, aitojakin kun löytyis pihalta....


706 on ollut varmaan sentakia jos joku on ollut hajalla?

----------


## aulis

6.10.
NF 824 / s158

Taitaakin olla vakio, muistin ensin että olisi A2-busseja tuonne vaadittu.

----------


## Nak

> 6.10.
> NF 824 / s158
> 
> Taitaakin olla vakio, muistin ensin että olisi A2-busseja tuonne vaadittu.


Ei ole vakio  :Wink:  tuon suunnan seutulinjoilla vdl on vakiona arki-iltaisin yhden kierroksen 165N:llä (#823) ja Lauantaisin kokopäivän 165N:llä (#822)

----------


## joboo

5.10

Helb 405 / H41
Helb 418 / H45

6.10

Helb 824 / H96

----------


## aulis

> Ei ole vakio  tuon suunnan seutulinjoilla vdl on vakiona arki-iltaisin yhden kierroksen 165N:llä (#823) ja Lauantaisin kokopäivän 165N:llä (#822)


Okei. Tänään tuli nähtyä muillakin linjoilla, ainakin 165, joten ajattelin että olisi vakio.

----------


## joboo

6.10

Helb 101 / S39
Helb 1206 / H63
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39

----------


## Huppu

Su 7.10.2012 

H70/ Helb 1005 (Scala) Bussin peräosa törmäsi valaisinpylvääseen Hakaniemen torin bussipysäkillä klo 12.00 (eli lähtenyt Rautatientorilta klo 11.55). Törmäys tapahtui kun kun bussi lähti pysäkiltä jyrkästi vasemmalle, kun yritti ohittaa edellä ollutta pysäkille pysähtynyttä bussia. Bussista hajosi sekä oikean (matkustajan) puoleiset takavalot (repeytyivät rungosta irti toimimattomattomiksi mutta eivät irronneet) sekä peräpenkin oikean (matkustajan) puoleinen tuulilasi (murskaantui pirstaleiksi mutta lasiin ei tullut aukkoa). Bussi ei taida olla näin vähään aikaan liikenteessä. Onneksi matkustajat tai bussipysäkillä olleet ihmiset eivät loukaantuneet.

----------


## Palomaa

7. Lokakuuta.
NF 786 - 160, on siis vieläkin täällä.

----------


## chauffer

> Su 7.10.2012 
> 
> H70/ Helb 1005 (Scala) Bussin peräosa törmäsi valaisinpylvääseen Hakaniemen torin bussipysäkillä klo 12.00 (eli lähtenyt Rautatientorilta klo 11.55). Törmäys tapahtui kun kun bussi lähti pysäkiltä jyrkästi vasemmalle, kun yritti ohittaa edellä ollutta pysäkille pysähtynyttä bussia. Bussista hajosi sekä oikean (matkustajan) puoleiset takavalot (repeytyivät rungosta irti toimimattomattomiksi mutta eivät irronneet) sekä peräpenkin oikean (matkustajan) puoleinen tuulilasi (murskaantui pirstaleiksi mutta lasiin ei tullut aukkoa). Bussi ei taida olla näin vähään aikaan liikenteessä. Onneksi matkustajat tai bussipysäkillä olleet ihmiset eivät loukaantuneet.


Noista vauriokuvauksista päätellen liikenteessä korjattuna viimeistään huomenna illalla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Noista vauriokuvauksista päätellen liikenteessä korjattuna viimeistään huomenna illalla


Teillä taitaa tuo korjaus olla aika nopeaa puheistasi päätellen, joka on ihan hyvä vaan.  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Su 7.10.2012 
> sekä peräpenkin oikean (matkustajan) puoleinen tuulilasi (murskaantui pirstaleiksi mutta lasiin ei tullut aukkoa)..


Voitko selventää, kun en ymmärrä mitä lasia tarkoitat, kun käsittääksen ajoneuvon tuulilasi on edessa? Ja muutenkin jutussasi en ymmärrä suluissa olevia matkustajan-tekstejä. En pahalla halua sanoa mutta jotenkin sekava ja epäselvä teksti...

----------


## joboo

7.10

Helb 101 / S39
Helb 955 / 363
Helb 1109 / H79
Helb 1128 / H98
Helb 1207 / S39

----------


## Nak

8.10

Nf 492 / e15

----------


## chauffer

> Voitko selventää, kun en ymmärrä mitä lasia tarkoitat, kun käsittääksen ajoneuvon tuulilasi on edessa? Ja muutenkin jutussasi en ymmärrä suluissa olevia matkustajan-tekstejä. En pahalla halua sanoa mutta jotenkin sekava ja epäselvä teksti...


Takimmainen sivuikkuna oikealla...

----------


## joboo

8.10

Helb 1206 / H43

----------


## aki

8.10

v56 / VT 375 (Kokopäivävuorossa)

----------


## Palomaa

8. Lokakuuta.
HelB 20 - 730
HelB 251 - 615

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:02 ----------

Jatkoa;
WL 61 - 105

----------


## joboo

8.10

Helb 1 / H63
Helb 25 / H70T
Helb 74 / H41
Helb 102 / H51
Helb 418 / H45
Helb 505 / H45
Helb 811 / 363
Helb 1123 / H88
Helb 1217 / H43

----------


## Koala

> Noista vauriokuvauksista päätellen liikenteessä korjattuna viimeistään huomenna illalla


Jep, Koala istuu kyseisessä 1005:ssä parhaillaan, maanantai 8.10 on kääntynyt tiistain puolelle ja linja H43  :Very Happy:  osuva arvio  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Su 7.10.2012 
> 
> H70/ Helb 1005 (Scala) Bussin peräosa törmäsi valaisinpylvääseen Hakaniemen torin bussipysäkillä klo 12.00 (eli lähtenyt Rautatientorilta klo 11.55). Törmäys tapahtui kun kun bussi lähti pysäkiltä jyrkästi vasemmalle, kun yritti ohittaa edellä ollutta pysäkille pysähtynyttä bussia. Bussista hajosi sekä oikean (matkustajan) puoleiset takavalot (repeytyivät rungosta irti toimimattomattomiksi mutta eivät irronneet) sekä peräpenkin oikean (matkustajan) puoleinen tuulilasi (murskaantui pirstaleiksi mutta lasiin ei tullut aukkoa). Bussi ei taida olla näin vähään aikaan liikenteessä. Onneksi matkustajat tai bussipysäkillä olleet ihmiset eivät loukaantuneet.


Etuikkuna on tuulilasi, koska ajaessa tuuli osuu sitä vasten. Loput ikkunat on sivu- ja takaikkunoita. Puhutaan asioista niiden oikeilla nimillä!  :Mad:

----------


## Nak

9.10

Helb 9935 & 9937 / 102 & 103
Helb 21 / 503

Nf 50 / 158
Nf 663 / 165V

Vt 206 / 132
Vt 210 / 132
Vt 216 / 156

Pl 729 / 512A, Voisko olla vakio, kun on todella monena aamuna ollut samassa lähdössä westendistä n. 7.56

----------


## Prompter

9.10.2012

HelB 18 (Volvo 7000) / s730
Nobina 124 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h62
HelB 139 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / s506

----------


## aki

9.10

v55 / VT 385
v56 / VT 190 (kokopäivävuorossa)

----------


## Palomaa

9. Lokakuuta.
NF 480 - v60

----------


## joboo

9.10

Helb 13 / H79
Helb 19 / H96
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 811 / H42
Helb 824 / H79
Helb 941 / H41
Helb 946 / 362
Helb 1108 / H45

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja kaikenlaisia kivikauteen kuuluvia "valopäitä" seuduillamme vaan riittää:
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uutiset/bussiin_heitetty_kivi_osui_matkustajaa_paahan/?ref=tf_iOKisboksi_news_p1

----------


## aki

10.10

v56 / VT 363
453 / VT 561

----------


## Prompter

10.10.2012

Nobinan City L:t 288, 338 ja 400 / h76A, B
Eikös nämä vielä hetki sitten oltu korvattu uudemmilla?

----------


## zige94

> 10.10.2012
> 
> Nobinan City L:t 288, 338 ja 400 / h76A, B
> Eikös nämä vielä hetki sitten oltu korvattu uudemmilla?


Ihan vakioita on kaikki kolme. Ei ole korvattu millään, perjantaisin vaan  Volvo 8700LE seikkailee seittemästä eteenpäin liikenteenloppuun 76A:lla (auto 677)

----------


## Prompter

Selvä. Mielestäni vain joskus taisit sanoa että kaikki vanhemmat ruuhka-autotkin on korvattu uudemmilla linjalla 76A/B. Voin toki olla väärässäkin  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Selvä. Mielestäni vain joskus taisit sanoa että kaikki vanhemmat ruuhka-autotkin on korvattu uudemmilla linjalla 76A/B. Voin toki olla väärässäkin


Voi olla, oon ehkä saattanut sanoa että näyttää siltä että olisi korvattu uudemmilla, kun jonkun aikaa ajettiin ainaki osa ruuhkavuoroista 8700LE -autoilla, mutta sitten tarkistin asian ja vakiona siellä vieläkin on noi mainitsemasi autot  :Smile:  Mutta armasti yksi Volvo 8700LE on perjantaisin n. klo 19-20 jälkeen vakiona (#677) 76A:lla.

----------


## joboo

10.10

Helb 503 / H45
Helb 611 / H57
Helb 820 / H56
Helb 956 / 363
Helb 9911 / H42
NF 862 / H30

----------


## Palomaa

> NF 862 / H30


Tarkoitat varmaan v30 eikä h30?

----------


## zige94

> Tarkoitat varmaan v30 eikä h30?


Voihan se olla ihan hyvin h30, Nobinahan sitäkin liikennöi  :Smile:  Ja taisi olla kulussakin eilen vieläpä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Voihan se olla ihan hyvin h30, Nobinahan sitäkin liikennöi  Ja taisi olla kulussakin eilen vieläpä.


Ai, en tiennyt että on edes moista linjaa olemassa.

11. Lokakuuta.
NF 744 - e10K
NF 775 - e10K  :Shocked:

----------


## jodo

11.10.

HelB 25 (MB O405N)  linjalla h51.

----------


## zige94

> Ai, en tiennyt että on edes moista linjaa olemassa.


h30: Areenan suurten yleisötapahtumien jälkeen liikennöitävä "lisä"linja, Areena - Ruskeasuo - Töölön tulli - Areena. Liikennöitsijä Nobina Finland. Vähän sama kuin lisälinja 22B, joka myös liikennöi Hartwall Areenan tapahtumien jälkeen reitillä Areena - Sörnäinen - Areena.

----------


## Nak

> Ai, en tiennyt että on edes moista linjaa olemassa.





> h30: Areenan suurten yleisötapahtumien jälkeen liikennöitävä "lisä"linja, Areena - Ruskeasuo - Töölön tulli - Areena. Liikennöitsijä Nobina Finland. Vähän sama kuin lisälinja 22B, joka myös liikennöi Hartwall Areenan tapahtumien jälkeen reitillä Areena - Sörnäinen - Areena.


http://joonaspio.1g.fi/#/kuvat/Linjakilpiä/DSC_0040.JPG

Joonas Pio on jopa saanut bongattua kyseisistä linjakilvistä kuvan joskus  :Wink: 

Itsekin(Palomaa) olet kuvannut  :Very Happy:  http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/#/kuvat/.../12.+5+190.JPG

----------


## Palomaa

> Itsekin(Palomaa) olet kuvannut  http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/#/kuvat/.../12.+5+190.JPG


Totta, mutta kun on kyseessä pelkkä 30, se voi olla hyvin moneen tarkoitukseen, ja huomaatkos muuten jotain tuttua tuolla ratin takana?  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

11.10

Helb 1207 / S39

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:29 ----------




> Voihan se olla ihan hyvin h30, Nobinahan sitäkin liikennöi  Ja taisi olla kulussakin eilen vieläpä.


Kyll tarkoitin juuri sitä mika ajaa "lisäliikenteenä"

----------


## Joonas Pio

11.10.

Pohjolan Liikenteen Volvo 8900LE-teli jäi perästään ojaan kiinni Otaniemessä:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...en-katso_kuvat

----------


## Palomaa

> 11.10.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteen Volvo 8900LE-teli jäi perästään ojaan kiinni Otaniemessä:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...en-katso_kuvat


Jo toinen kerta kun on uutisiin päätynyt Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi teli-Volvo on ojassa jumissa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

11.10.

HelB 254 / h54

----------


## KriZuu

11.10

HelB 57 (ei ollut STA-väritys) / h54

----------


## kuukanko

> HelB 57 (ei ollut STA-väritys) / h54


Mikä väritys sitten?

----------


## KriZuu

> Mikä väritys sitten?


HelBin tummansininen väritys.

Jos muistan oikein, niin taisin nähdä kaverini kanssa kyseisen auton Varhan huoltohallissa muutama viikko sitten (oli silloin vielä STA:n värityksessä). Väritys siis vaihettu  :Smile:

----------


## tiuku

> NF 775 - e10K


Oli myös e15:lla.

----------


## Palomaa

> HelBin tummansininen väritys.


Puhutko kenties tästä värityksestä?
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ikenne+607.JPG

----------


## Sami Koskinen

11. lokakuuta

HelB 115 / h78

----------


## KriZuu

> Puhutko kenties tästä värityksestä?
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ikenne+607.JPG


Tätä tarkoitan.

----------


## joboo

11.10

Helb 102 / H43
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 504 / H45
Helb 1206 / H70T

Helb 226 ei meinannut käynistyä Kampista 20.35 vuoroon. Kuljettaja sammutti bussin mutta ei mitään, kyllä se sitten parin kerran jälkeen lähti.

----------


## Prompter

12.10.2012

VT 88 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala, lentokenttäväritys) / s650
Nobina 819 (Volvo 8900LE teli) / h62

----------


## aki

Bussin katosta irtosi lampun muovisuojus Keskiviikko-aamuna, bussi oli linjalla 58 ja auto näyttää olevan Lahti 402 http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ussin_katosta/ Kukaan matkustajista ei vaivautunut ilmoittamaan asiasta kuljettajalle vaan kuski havaitsi asian vasta Munkkivuoren päättärillä. Toimittaja ihmettee jutussa "miksi yhdellä vilkkammista linjoista käytetään vanhimmasta päästä olevaa kalustoa" Lisäksi jutun lopussa todetaan että PL uusii kalustoaan ensi vuoden alussa ja vanhempaan kalustoon asennetaan muun muassa liukuovet? Kuulostaa kyllä erikoiselta että vanhempiin autoihin alettaisiin asentelemaan uusia liukuovia. On tainnut toimittaja käsittää jotain väärin. Koko jutusta saa vähän sellaisen kuvan että PL:n kalusto olisi jotenkin erityisen vanhaa tällä hetkellä ja ensi vuonna kalustoa sitten uusittaisiin, totuushan on että PL:n kalusto on jo nyt uusimmasta päästä verrattuna muihin liikennöitsijöihin.

----------


## Aq-Zu

12.10.

HelB 707 [MAN(ne) Lion's City] / h70T

----------


## joboo

12.10

S39 / Helb 1207 (Scala -teli)
H45 / Helb 101 ( Carrus City L -teli)
H45 / Helb 611 ( Scala)

----------


## Palomaa

12. Lokakuuta.
PL 730 - 510

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 12.10.2012

WL 14:stä ja 99:stä on poistettu Eilakaisla-kokomainokset

----------


## Palomaa

> Helsinki 12.10.2012
> 
> WL 14:stä ja 99:stä on poistettu Eilakaisla-kokomainokset


Samoin siitä Ikarus E94F:ästä, kylkinumeroa en muista.

----------


## joboo

12.10

Helb 419 / H70T
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 944 / 363A
Helb 1114 / H53
Helb 1125 / H70T
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Samoin siitä Ikarus E94F:ästä, kylkinumeroa en muista.


46 on tuon Ikaruksen kylkinumero.

----------


## Palomaa

13. Lokakuuta.
NF 786 - 165N

----------


## Aq-Zu

13.10.

TLL 13 / h68

----------


## Palomaa

> 13.10.
> 
> TLL 13 / h68


Vakio, autokierto  h68/71.

----------


## joboo

13.10

Helb 913 / H96
Helb 1001 / S39 & H39N
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1207 / S39 & H39N

----------


## Nak

14.10

Vt 166 / 150K

----------


## Palomaa

14. Lokakuuta.
VT 508 - 143

----------


## KriZuu

14.10

HelB 904 / h70

----------


## LimoSWN

> 14.10
> 
> Vt 166 / 150K


Nähty klo 15 - 17 välillä ennenkin.  pitäisi tosin olla 154 / 156 linjoilla,mutta kierrätys on Veoliallakin avain sana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------

Tänä aamuna 15.10

NOF 406 @ e43 Momentinmuunnin ilmeisesti romuna. kiertää oudosti ja jarruttaessa tulee pykälien mukaana nykivästi alas kierrokset videota kuvattu. täytyy vielä parempi ottaa.

----------


## Nak

> Nähty klo 15 - 17 välillä ennenkin.  pitäisi tosin olla 154 / 156 linjoilla,mutta kierrätys on Veoliallakin avain sana.


Itse en kyllä muista noin vanhaa nähneeni sunnuntaina aiemmin. Ellen ihan väärin muista on kyseinen auto e13 vakio arkisin  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

15.10.2012

H62:lla oli peräti kaksi teliä liikenteessä. 
Nobinat 130 (Volvo Carrus City L teli) ja 480 (Scania K270UB Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## Aq-Zu

15.10.

HelB 703 / h77

----------


## aki

15.10

v56 / VT 157, 371
510 / PL 831

----------


## Palomaa

> Itse en kyllä muista noin vanhaa nähneeni sunnuntaina aiemmin. Ellen ihan väärin muista on kyseinen auto e13 vakio arkisin


Ei ole vakio millään vaan vara-auto.
On nähty e11, 13, 31, 132 useesti, 145, 147, 150, 154, 156

----------


## Prompter

15.10.2012 Helsinki

WL 92:sta (Citelis) on poistettu Linnanmäki-kokomainosteippaus.
WL 8 (Scania L94UB Kiitokori CityStar) / s112

HelB 9930 (Helmitön Volvo 7000) / h69
HelB 18 (Volvo 7000) / s506
HelB 935 (MAN Lion's City CNG) / h57, ei määränpäätekstejä ledikilvissä
HelB 9804 (Helmillinen Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / s103 (+ 9805 / s102)

PL 777 (tilaajaväritys-Crossway LE) / h23 

Nobina 628 (Volvo 8700) oli puoli yhdentoista aikaan hätävilkut päällä Rautatientorilla, kilvitetty linjalle 55K.
Nobina 286 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) tuli klo 11 vastaan Latokartanon jokeripysäkillä, kilvin 97V Itäkeskus Östra Centrum
Nobina 786 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / s158, s160, s165,V (onko jo vakio?)

Veolia 575 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / s143

HelB 9919 (Volvo 7000) ja 9907 (Volvo B10L CNG City U) seisovat Ruhan kadunpuoleisessa rivissä mm. muiden poistettujen maakaasu-uukkareiden seassa, jostain kumman syystä siellä on myös 730 (MAN Lion's City CNG)...
Ruhaan on myös ilmestynyt Finavian B27.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobina 786 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / s158, s160, s165,V (onko jo vakio?)


Tämä on Herttoniemen varikon auto, joka on lainassa Kiviruukissa. Sen vuoksi sitä ei voi kutsua vakioksi, vaikka niin kauan kuin se tulee Kiviruukissa olemaan, ei se aja muita kuin noita kyseisiä linjoja.




> Ruhaan on myös ilmestynyt Finavian B27.


Onko tämä se Scala, jossa on HelB:n väritys?

----------


## sm3

Eikös tuossa lentokenttäbussisa ole ovet kummallakin sivulla? Mitä käyttöä sille on ajateltu. Ei taida ihan sopia kaupunkiliikenteeseen.

----------


## JT

Ma 15.10. Espoo

NF #297 / 23N

----------


## Prompter

> Onko tämä se Scala, jossa on HelB:n väritys?


Ei, vaan tämännäköinen auto: http://i.imgur.com/EXfxB.jpg




> Eikös tuossa lentokenttäbussisa ole ovet kummallakin sivulla? Mitä käyttöä sille on ajateltu. Ei taida ihan sopia kaupunkiliikenteeseen.


Jaa-a, en nähnyt tässä edes rekisterikilpiä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Ei, vaan tämännäköinen auto: http://i.imgur.com/EXfxB.jpg


Ruhassa on myös Scanian korjaamo, ehkäpä oli siellä vierailulla  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Eikös tuossa lentokenttäbussisa ole ovet kummallakin sivulla? Mitä käyttöä sille on ajateltu. Ei taida ihan sopia kaupunkiliikenteeseen.


Noita Finnavian lentokenttäbusseja on tullut aiemminkin vastaan siinä Ruhan kulmilla, olisiko niin että ne käyttävät ruhan korjaamopalveluita?

----------


## ipeniemela

> Tänä aamuna 15.10
> 
> NOF 406 @ e43 Momentinmuunnin ilmeisesti romuna. kiertää oudosti ja jarruttaessa tulee pykälien mukaana nykivästi alas kierrokset videota kuvattu. täytyy vielä parempi ottaa.


Ton auton vaihteisto lienee ollut "menossa" jo pidemmän aikaa, muistan matkustaneeni sillä viime talvena ja jo tuolloin momentinmuunnin pätki ajoittain..

----------


## LimoSWN

> Itse en kyllä muista noin vanhaa nähneeni sunnuntaina aiemmin. Ellen ihan väärin muista on kyseinen auto e13 vakio arkisin


e13 pitäs olla scalat 451 - 461 (osa tietenkin e11)

arkena  ko. volvo ajaa  aamussa linjalla 154/156. laitan kuvia kun kerkeän, tai saan lukian toimimaan läppärillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:32 ----------




> Ton auton vaihteisto lienee ollut "menossa" jo pidemmän aikaa, muistan matkustaneeni sillä viime talvena ja jo tuolloin momentinmuunnin pätki ajoittain..


sama auto oli linjalla 165,  kun nobina voitti elokuussa kökkelin (=Kauklahden) linjat sama ajoi ihan normaalisti sillon.

----------


## Palomaa

> e13 pitäs olla scalat 451 - 461 (osa tietenkin e11)


e11:lla on nyt ollut ja vaikka mitä kalustoa, esim:
166, 464, 470, 498, 563-567, 574..

----------


## Nak

15.10

Nf 489 / 160

Pl 865 / 501

Vt 210 / 150A, odottelee kampissa 22.06 lähtöä

----------


## joboo

15.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 102 / H43
Helb 419 / H14
Helb 503 / H70T
Helb 611 / 363A
Helb 612 / H42
Helb 1010 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1207 / S39
Helb 9934 / H41
Helb 9935 / H41

----------


## chauffer

> 15.10.2012 Helsinki
> 
> HelB 9919 (Volvo 7000) ja 9907 (Volvo B10L CNG City U) seisovat Ruhan kadunpuoleisessa rivissä mm. muiden poistettujen maakaasu-uukkareiden seassa, jostain kumman syystä siellä on myös 730 (MAN Lion's City CNG)...


Tuossa Hakamäentien läheisessä rivissä on poistettujen seassa myös tilausajoautoja ja Suomenojalta lainassa olevat jne. Samoin myös "kaasukammioon" korjaukseen menevät kaasuautot...

----------


## Palomaa

16. Lokakuuta.
PL 729 - 110T
NF 62 - 345
VT 86 - 453Z

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:55 ----------

Jatkoa:

WL 69 - 212, ehkä vakio ehkä ei mutta linjakilvet ovat hienot.

----------


## hana

VT 425 Tuupakan varikon pihassa.

----------


## Nak

> VT 425 Tuupakan varikon pihassa.


Mikäs se on? 

Pituuuuutta

----------


## aki

> VT 425 Tuupakan varikon pihassa.


Onkos tuo jo sitä uutta vuodenvaihteen VDL-sarjaa? Veolialla ainakin näyttäisi olevan numerot 400-449 vapaana joten koko sarja mahtuisi siihen.

----------


## hana

> Onkos tuo jo sitä uutta vuodenvaihteen VDL-sarjaa? Veolialla ainakin näyttäisi olevan numerot 400-449 vapaana joten koko sarja mahtuisi siihen.


Volvo Wiima K202 Seinäjoelta :Very Happy: 
Veoliahan käyttää nykyisin samaa numerointisysteemiä kuin Helb.

----------


## zige94

> Volvo Wiima K202 Seinäjoelta
> Veoliahan käyttää nykyisin samaa numerointisysteemiä kuin Helb.


Eikai se nyt tänne ole tulossa ajoon sentään?..  :Very Happy:  Kyllähän se tietty kelpais  :Wink:

----------


## hana

> Eikai se nyt tänne ole tulossa ajoon sentään?..  Kyllähän se tietty kelpais


Taitaa tulla TTS:n opiskelijoille linjaharjoitteluautoksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Volvo Wiima K202 Seinäjoelta


Tässä kuva kyseisestä autosta.

----------


## aki

> Taitaa tulla TTS:n opiskelijoille linjaharjoitteluautoksi.


Harmi, ajattelin jo että olisi tullut linjoille 452/453/516 mutta tosaalta onhan tuo jo reippaasti yli-ikäinen.

----------


## Nak

> Volvo Wiima K202


<3

16.10

Nf 713 / 165N 

Wl 39 / 105

Vt 1203 tuli martinsillantiellä vastaan äsken, buscomin kalibrointi ajossa vissiin  :Smile: 

Nobina on näemmä päivittänyt h65A/N:n linjakilvet menemään veräjälaaksoon

Wl 99 / viimeinen 111T
Wl 73 / viimeinen 112

----------


## joboo

16.10

Helb 3 / H70T
Helb 101 / H45 (taitaa olla vakio?)
Helb 316 / 102
Helb 405 / 363A
Helb 417 / H45
Helb 502 / H42
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 810 / H41

----------


## LimoSWN

> 16.10
> 
> Nf 713 / 165N 
> 
> 
> 
> Vt 1203 tuli martinsillantiellä vastaan äsken, buscomin kalibrointi ajossa vissiin 
> 
> 
> ...


Oltiin Palomaan kanssa juuri varikkoilemassa, kun tämä 1203 kalibroitiin. 
Nof 713 @ 165 matkustin itse tavallisella vuorolla (ei N,ps Scala palasi kökkeliin hetkeksi) 
WL 97,21 ajelivat 452/453 elielillä n.23.20

----------


## aki

17.10

v30 / NF 98
v35 / Helb 503
v56 / VT 336
452,453 / WL 37, 45, 49
516 / WL 35, 36. VT 153

Wessun kalustoa on siis oletetusti siirtynyt Veolialle, kaikissa autoissa oli vielä WL:n värit ja nimet kyljissä mutta eiköhän ne piakkoin saa Veolian nimitarrat kylkiinsä. WL:n värit varmaan säilyvät ja tuskin kylkinumeroitakaan muutetaan kun nuo kaikki ovat nykyisin vapaana.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 17.10.2012

VT 1203 / 111
VT 1204 / 111
VT 1205 / 111T
VT 166 / 111
WL 8 / 132

WL 10 / 109
WL 57 / 109
WL 58 / 109
WL 61 / 109
WL 78 / 109
(nämä vielä samassa asussa kuin WL:llä ollessaan)

NOF 63 / 112 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
NOF 114 / 112 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
NOF 149 / 112 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
NOF 297 / 112

ÅL 1 / 105
ÅL 3 / 105
ÅL 17 / 105

----------


## LimoSWN

17.10 Kauklahti

NOF 307 @ 213 (moottorituulettimen melun kuuli jo kauas. )

----------


## JT

Ke 17.10. Espoo

NF #321 / 206A (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
NF #93 / 212 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)

----------


## Prompter

17.10.2012

NOF 101 / s206
NOF 102 / s213 
NOF 103 / s206
NOF 346 / s206

Kaikki Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L:iä, jotka on otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon.

Näiden lisäksi:
HelB 210 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / h40
NOF 62 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s213
NOF 67 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s212

WL (vai Andersson?) 79 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / s109, samassa Westendin Linjan asussa

NOF 55 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s213, otettu takaisin ajoon poistosta.
NOF 77 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s213, tämäkin herätetty kuolleista.

----------


## aki

Harmittaa että en ole linjojen 206/212/213 vakiokäyttäjä, siellä on nyt matkustajan kannalta hyvää kalustoa, eli pehmeäpenkkisiä Carrus city L-autoja :Smile:  Joidenkin mielestä nuo ovat täysiä romuja, mutta itse matkustan mieluummin noilla kuin ikaruksilla tai scaloilla.

----------


## zige94

> Harmittaa että en ole linjojen 206/212/213 vakiokäyttäjä, siellä on nyt matkustajan kannalta hyvää kalustoa, eli pehmeäpenkkisiä Carrus city L-autoja Joidenkin mielestä nuo ovat täysiä romuja, mutta itse matkustan mieluummin noilla kuin ikaruksilla tai scaloilla.


Arvaa nautinko minä, kun 76A:lla ajaa NF 288 ruuhka-aikaan  :Wink:  Aina jos on Malmille asiaa, meen tuolla vuorolla  :Smile:  Kyllä Carrus City L:ssä on paljon mukavemmat penkit kuin nykyisissä uusissa romuissa..

----------


## Nak

> Helsinki 17.10.2012
> WL 78 / 109
> (nämä vielä samassa asussa kuin WL:llä ollessaan)


17.10

Wl 79 / 109, Vai AA = Auto Andersson, jonka niminen taisi olla joskus :P
Yllättäen myös kuljettajat olivat vielä Westendin asussa  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 17.10.2012

WL 47 / 453

----------


## aki

17.10

452,k / VT 155

----------


## JT

17.10.

NF #323 / 112 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)

----------


## hana

> VT 425 Tuupakan varikon pihassa.


Myös VT 702 saapunut :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Myös VT 702 saapunut


Mihinköhän käyttöön tämä on tulossa? En usko että Tuupakasta oikein kovin paljoa tollasella autolla käyttöä ole jos ei Tilausajoa lasketa.

----------


## killerpop

> Myös VT 702 saapunut





> Mihinköhän käyttöön tämä on tulossa? En usko että Tuupakasta oikein kovin paljoa tollasella autolla käyttöä ole jos ei Tilausajoa lasketa.


Ennen kuin autolla mitään keikkaa tai linjaa ajetaan, se pitää verhoilla uudestaan. Sisusta vaurioitui Kauhajoen suurpalossa, jossa samassa hallissa paloi tv-tuotantoauto. Vakuutusyhtiö on nyt suostunut verhoiluun ja lähtee tämän kuun aikana Viroon.

----------


## LimoSWN

Tänään 17.10.12
Kuka niitä älliä kaipas? Tässä niitä tulee:

Nobina 101, 104, 329 / 213

Edit: molemmat ÅL yksilöt liikenteessä #3 ja #17 linjalla 105 

NOF #345 (ikarus e94) / 165V (NOF #492:n paikalla 16.54 lähdössä, n. 20 aikaan ko auto jo paikallaan)

----------


## joboo

17.10

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 208 / S39
Helb 428 / H42
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 9937 / H51

Helb 321 teippinet.com mainoksissa

----------


## Palomaa

17. Lokakuuta.
PL 865 - 501
NF 605 - 160
VT 523 - 154/T
NF 609 - h65/66A

----------


## zige94

> NF 609 - h65/66A


NF 770:n tilalla.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 18.10.2012

WL 99 / 109T
NOF 112 / 206 (otettu poistosta ajoon)

----------


## Joonas Pio

18.10.

NF 123 / h16
NF 679 / h62
NF 617 / h65A
HelB 1217 / h69

VT 213 / v62

ÅL 2, 3, 15, 17 / 105
NF 442 / 107
VT 166, 575 / 111,T
NF 63, 114, 323 / 112
NF 439 / 121K
VT 206 / 147
NF 786 / 165,V
NF 62, 93 / 206
NF 44, 62, 350 / 212
NF 321 / 213
NF 480 / 741

Anderssonin 56:ssa (Golden Dragon) on keskioven vieressä olevan ikkunan lasi korvattu pellillä, ja takaovi ei toimi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Anderssonin 56:ssa (Golden Dragon) on keskioven vieressä olevan ikkunan lasi korvattu pellillä, ja takaovi ei toimi.


Oliko se kuitenkin linjalla nyt Anderssonin aikaan?

----------


## Palomaa

18. Lokakuuta.
NF 114 - 112, hajosi lähtölaituriin Kampissa.

----------


## Nak

> Oliko se kuitenkin linjalla nyt Anderssonin aikaan?


Oli/on

18.10

And 1 / 109, Wl värit ja nimet

----------


## joboo

18.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 808 / 362
Helb 1001 / H51

----------


## zige94

19.10.

NF 720 /h76B  :Smile:

----------


## VANI

> Oliko se kuitenkin linjalla nyt Anderssonin aikaan?


Tänään nähty linjalla 109 noin klo 8,45 menossa mankkaalla Hkiin päin tämä pelti-ikkunainen kiinalainen peli.

----------


## Palomaa

19. Lokakuuta.

VT 1205 - 145
NF 798 - 122A

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.10.

NF 123 / h16
NF 611, 619 / h65A
NF 611 / h66
NF 606, 609 / h66A

NF 67 / e24
NF 404, 425, 426, 476, 481 / e43

NF 53, 421, 439 / 107
Andersson 62 / 109
VT 89 / 111
NF 149 / 112
NF 429, 801 / 122A
VT 1205 / 143A, 145N
VT 573 / 147
NF 47, 103, 346 / 212, 213
PL 736 / 501

----------


## JT

> 19.10.
> 
> NF 611 / h65A
> NF 611 / h66
> 
> NF 404, 425, 426, 476, 481 / e43
> 
> NF 421, 439 / 107


Kaikki nuo bussit liikennöivät normaalistikin kyseillä linjoilla.

Pe 19.10. Helsinki

NF #818 / 65A

----------


## joboo

19.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 210 / S39
Helb 414 / H45
Helb 419 / H45
Helb 808 / 363A
Helb 1108 / H40
Helb 1217 / H70T

----------


## ana

> Kaikki nuo bussit liikennöivät normaalistikin kyseillä linjoilla.


Tuolla NF #426:lla matkustin jokin aika sitten linjalla v45, minkähän varikon auto tämä sitten oikeasti on?

----------


## JT

> Tuolla NF #426:lla matkustin jokin aika sitten linjalla v45, minkähän varikon auto tämä sitten oikeasti on?


Nobinalla on perjantaisin eri vakiosarjat kuin ma-to. Tästä syystä jokin auto voi kulkea hyvinkin eri linjoilla viikon aikana. Klovin sivutoimipisteiden autoja kierrätetään Klovin kanssa melko usein, koska sivuotoimipisteissä ei ole korjaamotoimintaa.

----------


## ana

> Nobinalla on perjantaisin eri vakiosarjat kuin ma-to. Tästä syystä jokin auto voi kulkea hyvinkin eri linjoilla viikon aikana. Klovin sivutoimipisteiden autoja kierrätetään Klovin kanssa melko usein, koska sivuotoimipisteissä ei ole korjaamotoimintaa.


Jotain tuon suuntaista ajattelin itsekin. Nämä 66x-67x-sarjan Volvot taitavat kuitenkin yleensä pysyä täällä Länsi-Vantaan linjoilla(30,43,44,45) yms. Muualla päin näitä täällä pyöriviä FIV-kilpisiä en ole juuri nähnyt

----------


## Palomaa

20. Lokakuuta.
NF 345 - 112

----------


## Nak

20.10

Helb 219 / h63 nelivilkutti Ruskeasuon pysäkillä
Helb 955 / 363

Vt 339 / 453 lisäksi joku hsl-värinen Iveco 452K:lla

----------


## aki

> 20.10
> 
> Helb 955 / 363


Noi 9xx-sarjan volvot on viikonloppuisin ihan peruskamaa linjoilla 362/363.

----------


## hana

> 20.10
> 
> Helb 219 / h63 nelivilkutti Ruskeasuon pysäkillä
> Helb 955 / 363
> 
> Vt 339 / 453 lisäksi joku hsl-värinen Iveco 452K:lla



VT 1207 oli ajettavanani tänään :Very Happy:  Tulee vakioksi viikonloppuun 452:lle ja 453:lle kuten VT 492. Lauantaina pitäisi muuten olla Ivecoja kyseisillä linjoilla lukuunottamatta yhtä Ikarusta eli entinen WL 49. WL 47:ssa on jo Veolian tarrat.

----------


## joboo

20.10

Helb 102 / S39 & H39N
Helb 616 / H41
Helb 941 / 194
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## kuukanko

> Helb 941 / 194


Eihän 194 liikennöi lauantaisin.

----------


## zige94

21.10.

NF 770 /h94N, 01:02, viikonlopun aamuyö lähtö
NF 819 /h97N

----------


## Aq-Zu

21.10.

NF 707 / h94N

----------


## aki

20.10

v51 / VT 555

Linjalla 452k olleessa VT 553:ssa kortinlukija näytti Myyrmäestä lähdettäessä Helsingin maksualuetunnusta (HEL) lukija ei siis hyväksynyt korttiani jossa oli Vantaan sisäistä kautta, kuljettaja yritti saada pitkään lukijan näyttämään oikeaa aluetta (VAN) mutta ei onnistunut, pysäkillä seistiin varmaan 5 minuuttia. Ongelma oli ilmeisesti kuljettajan kortissa josta menee tiedot myyntipäätteeseen, kuski sanoi että jostain syystä hänen kaikki vuoronsa on merkitty lähtemään Helsingistä eikä Myyrmäen lähtöjä löytynyt lainkaan?

----------


## Palomaa

> (HEL) lukija ei siis hyväksynyt korttiani jossa oli Vantaan sisäistä kautta, kuljettaja yritti saada pitkään lukijan näyttämään oikeaa aluetta (VAN)


Eikös maksualuetta pysty vaihtamaan käsin jotenkin?

----------


## Resiina

> 20.10
> v51 / VT 555
> Linjalla 452k olleessa VT 553:ssa kortinlukija näytti Myyrmäestä lähdettäessä Helsingin maksualuetunnusta (HEL) lukija ei siis hyväksynyt korttiani jossa oli Vantaan sisäistä kautta, kuljettaja yritti saada pitkään lukijan näyttämään oikeaa aluetta (VAN) mutta ei onnistunut, pysäkillä seistiin varmaan 5 minuuttia. Ongelma oli ilmeisesti kuljettajan kortissa josta menee tiedot myyntipäätteeseen, kuski sanoi että jostain syystä hänen kaikki vuoronsa on merkitty lähtemään Helsingistä eikä Myyrmäen lähtöjä löytynyt lainkaan?


Ei ongelma on ennemminkin todennäköisesti Westendin Linja Oy:n konkurssin aiheuttamasta kiireestä johtuva ohjelmointi virhe jonka seurauksena kyseisestä ajosarjasta on jäänyt puuttumaan väli Myyrmäki-Helsinki kokonaan pois. Kuljettajakortilla ei ole muuta kuin kuljettajan kassatiedot ja kuljettajakoodi jolla kuljettaja tunnistetaan järjestemässä. Ajosarjat ja muut tiedot välitetään muulla tavoin autojen laitteisiin.




> Eikös maksualuetta pysty vaihtamaan käsin jotenkin?


Maksualue on sidottu pysäkkeihin, pysäkin voi manualisesti vaihtaa. Pysähtyminen lähimmälle pysäkille ja etuovet auki jolloin buskom tajuaa olevansa pysäkillä ja sitten nuolinäppäimillä asetetaan ensimmäinen vantaan puolen pysäkki, tällä tavoin kone saadaan hyväksymään Vantaan maksualueen kortit, tämä toimenpide on turhan kömpelö koska kun päästään Helsingin maksualueelle niin toimenpide pitää toistaa mutta toisinpäin ja pitää myös olla tarkkana ettei maksulaite luule olevansa päätepysäkillä
Outoa on se että koneella on vain suunta Helsinki-Vantaa eikä toisin päin.

Näin oli ainakin vuonna 2009

----------


## Palomaa

> Näin oli ainakin vuonna 2009


Ja uskon että se on noin myös tänäkin päivänä, joo tosiaan se pysäkkihomma onnistuu mutta hidasta, toivottavasti saavat tuon ongelman korjattua.

----------


## Nak

En tiedä onko jostain syystä X minun kuljettajakorttiin eksynyt "oikeuksia" sillä valinnalla F 6 aukeaa valikko jolla voin valita vyöhykkeen (HEL, ESP, VAN, KIR, KE, SEU ja SEU2) ja ajan (Aamu, Päivä, Ilta, Yö ja H aamuyö) vai onko tämä mahdollisuus tullut myyntilaitteeseen jossain välissä?

----------


## Palomaa

> En tiedä onko jostain syystä X minun kuljettajakorttiin eksynyt "oikeuksia" sillä valinnalla F 6 aukeaa valikko jolla voin valita vyöhykkeen (HEL, ESP, VAN, KIR, KE, SEU ja SEU2) ja ajan (Aamu, Päivä, Ilta, Yö ja H aamuyö) vai onko tämä mahdollisuus tullut myyntilaitteeseen jossain välissä?


Samanlainen "oikeus" oli minun tutullani..  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Ei ongelma on ennemminkin todennäköisesti Westendin Linja Oy:n konkurssin aiheuttamasta kiireestä johtuva ohjelmointi virhe jonka seurauksena kyseisestä ajosarjasta on jäänyt puuttumaan väli Myyrmäki-Helsinki kokonaan pois. Kuljettajakortilla ei ole muuta kuin kuljettajan kassatiedot ja kuljettajakoodi jolla kuljettaja tunnistetaan järjestemässä. Ajosarjat ja muut tiedot välitetään muulla tavoin autojen laitteisiin.
> 
> 
> Maksualue on sidottu pysäkkeihin, pysäkin voi manualisesti vaihtaa. Pysähtyminen lähimmälle pysäkille ja etuovet auki jolloin buskom tajuaa olevansa pysäkillä ja sitten nuolinäppäimillä asetetaan ensimmäinen vantaan puolen pysäkki, tällä tavoin kone saadaan hyväksymään Vantaan maksualueen kortit, tämä toimenpide on turhan kömpelö koska kun päästään Helsingin maksualueelle niin toimenpide pitää toistaa mutta toisinpäin ja pitää myös olla tarkkana ettei maksulaite luule olevansa päätepysäkillä
> Outoa on se että koneella on vain suunta Helsinki-Vantaa eikä toisin päin.
> 
> Näin oli ainakin vuonna 2009


Näppäilemällä F56 ja 0, voi kelata pysäkkejä myös ajaessa manuaalisesti, paluu takaisin automaattiseen askellukseen näppäilemällä taas F56 ja 0  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

Nykyisin suurimmassa osassa buscomeja on lisäksi gps-toiminto, joka näkyy buscomin myyntilaitteen näytöllä oikeassa kulmassa, jossa on g-kirjain. Näissä buscomeissa laite paikantaa pysäkin gps:n avulla. Välillä käy tilanteita, että buscom jumii totaalisesti ja myyntialuetta ei saa vaihdettua mitenkään, tosin en kyllä kuluttaisi asian murehtimiseen kuin 5 sekuntia, en siis 5 minuuttia kuten aki kirjoittaa :Smile:

----------


## joboo

21.10

Helb 205 / S39
Helb 608 / S39
Helb 1105 / H45
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## halla

Tuli ihmeteltyä h23:lla olleen bussin takafönarissa ovelaa/hämäävää mainostarraa ja jos en nyt sanatarkasti mainosta muista niin sanoma oli kuitenkin "Nettikaupastamme liput jopa puoleen hintaan. Pohjolanliikenne.fi". Kuinkakohan moni on etsinyt Helsingin sisäistä lippua alennuksen toivossa?  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

21.10.2012

Havaitsin Leppävaaran bussiterminaalin pysäkkikatoksissa Helsingin alueelta tuttuja paristokäyttöisiä infotauluja. Eivät olleet vielä käytössä.

----------


## Nak

> 21.10.2012
> 
> Havaitsin Leppävaaran bussiterminaalin pysäkkikatoksissa Helsingin alueelta tuttuja paristokäyttöisiä infotauluja. Eivät olleet vielä käytössä.


Kyllä ne ainakin ovat olleet toiminnassa. Ovat olleet siellä reilusti yli vuoden. Näyttävät aikaa lähtöön ja Turuntien pysäkeillä näyttävät aikaa seuraavaan välipisteaikaan

----------


## chauffer

22.10. 
Helb 1219 valmiina linjapalvelukseen  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

22.10.12 

Yllätys suuri: Nof 491 lähti tauolle n. 11.44  ja tilalle tuli suoraan klovista nof 736 siispä Scalaa tarjolla tänään 165:lla (korvaa siis autoa 492 )

----------


## joboo

> 22.10. 
> Helb 1219 valmiina linjapalvelukseen


Milles linjalle tämä on menossa?  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä ne ainakin ovat olleet toiminnassa. Ovat olleet siellä reilusti yli vuoden. Näyttävät aikaa lähtöön ja Turuntien pysäkeillä näyttävät aikaa seuraavaan välipisteaikaan


Okei, jääneet sitten vaan huomaamatta.  Kiitos täsmennyksestä.

----------


## aki

22.10

v56 / VT 155 (kokopäivävuorossa)
v60 / NF 746 (teli-scala)
453 / VT 158

----------


## Nak

22.10

Nf 114 / 160K
Nf 139 / 112
Nf 285 / 112
Nf 492 / 107

Vt 8 / 132
Vt 189 / 154

----------


## chauffer

> Milles linjalle tämä on menossa?


Vakiolinjaa ei ole määritelty, ainakaan vielä  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Vakiolinjaa ei ole määritelty, ainakaan vielä


Mitä veikkaisin, hmm... Oiskohan s39:lle?

----------


## Aq-Zu

22.10. 

Helb 9930 / H 93K
NF 335 / (j) 550

----------


## Pera

22.10

h40: HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) Kokopäivävuorossa

----------


## joboo

22.10

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 1001 / H43
Helb 1125 / H52
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 9909 / H45 (tullu takaisin missä ollut vajaa kuukauden?)

----------


## Palomaa

23. Lokakuuta.

VT 8 - 132, onko tullut vakio? On ollut useesti tällä linjalla.

----------


## Prompter

23.10.2012

HelB 9862 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94) /h69

----------


## hana

> 23. Lokakuuta.
> 
> VT 8 - 132, onko tullut vakio? On ollut useesti tällä linjalla.


Ei, siirtyy Tuupakkaan.

----------


## aki

23.10

v52 / VT 491
v54 / VT 493
452,k / VT 158

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 23.10.2012

WL 34 / 516

----------


## Palomaa

23. Lokakuuta.

NF 483 - h80  :Shocked:  kenties 786:n tilalla?

----------


## kuukanko

> 23. Lokakuuta.
> 
> NF 483 - h80


Iltapäivällä oli taas 740:lla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei, siirtyy Tuupakkaan.


Veolia Espoolla taitaa nyt olla kalusto aika kortilla, kun 111 lisäsi autotarvetta 4:llä, mutta tuon WL 8:n lisäksi käytettävissä olevat bussit lisääntyivät vain yhdellä (Seinäjoelta tuli 3 bussia ja sinne meni 2).

----------


## Nak

> 23. Lokakuuta.
> 
> NF 483 - h80  kenties 786:n tilalla?


#493 pitäisi olla nyt #786:n tilalla

23.10

Nf 435 / 518

----------


## hana

> Veolia Espoolla taitaa nyt olla kalusto aika kortilla, kun 111 lisäsi autotarvetta 4:llä, mutta tuon WL 8:n lisäksi käytettävissä olevat bussit lisääntyivät vain yhdellä (Seinäjoelta tuli 3 bussia ja sinne meni 2).


VT 314 menee Espooseen.

----------


## joboo

23.10

Helb 213 / S39
Helb 419 / H42
Helb 501 / H45
Helb 610 / 451
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 709 / 363
Helb 1206 / S39

----------


## kuukanko

> VT 8 - 132, onko tullut vakio? On ollut useesti tällä linjalla.


Tällä hetkellä se onkin jo 453:lla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

24.10.12 Espoo

Nf 106 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/231

----------


## Prompter

24.10.2012

HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h51
NOF 809 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h75A

----------


## Aq-Zu

24.10.

HelB 1121 / H 54
HelB 1113 / H 69
HelB 25 / H 70T
NF 600 / S 577

----------


## Palomaa

24. Lokakuuta.
PL 719 - 18Z
HelB 112 - h18
PL 781 - 110T

----------


## Nak

24.10

Pl 762 / 504

Vt 89 / 111
Vt 315 / 111T

----------


## aki

> 24. Lokakuuta.
> HelB 112 - h18


Eikös linjoilla h14/18 ole vakiona lahtikoita sarjasta 111-113 ruuhka-aikaan?

----------


## JT

Ke 24.10. Helsinki

HelB #608 / 39

----------


## Joonas Pio

24.10.

Vahvasti juopunut kuljettaja törmäsi autolla linjalla h58 olleen PL 804:n etukulmaan Munkkiniemessä:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a-katso_kuvat/

----------


## joboo

24.10

Helb 314 / 363
Helb 423 / H41
Helb 502 / H14
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 1001 / H39B
Helb 1011 / H96
Helb 1125 / 451
Helb 1206 / H45

Helb 930 seisoi konalan puisto pysäkillä n.21.05

----------


## aki

24.10

650 / VT 153

----------


## Palomaa

Laitetaanpas sitten muutama kuva tuosta Cobuksesta, en tiedä onko numeroitu vielä (#1209?) mutta niin silti..

http://i47.tinypic.com/14b14c0.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/sxnl.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/20krtoj.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/j9solf.jpg

ja eräs bongarikin eksynyt kuvaan..

----------


## killerpop

> Laitetaanpas sitten muutama kuva tuosta Cobuksesta,
> http://i45.tinypic.com/sxnl.jpg


Kas, Stop-nappuloina samainen malli, jollaista kokeiltiin proto-Scaloissakin. Kokeiltiin siinä mielessä, että perinteisemmät painikkeet tulivat tilalle myöhemmin ainakin tietämissäni yksilöissä.

TKL #235

----------


## LimoSWN

Nof 112 ( Ikarus Scania ) herätetty mukavasti henkiin linjoille 212 ja 213. Lattiat on edelleen hyvin pehmeet.

----------


## Nak

> Kas, Stop-nappuloina samainen malli, jollaista kokeiltiin proto-Scaloissakin. Kokeiltiin siinä mielessä, että perinteisemmät painikkeet tulivat tilalle myöhemmin ainakin tietämissäni yksilöissä.
> 
> TKL #235


Samanlaisethan oli myös helbin kaasumanneissa. Vaihdettiin tyypillisempiin nappeihin kun nuo isot olivat liian kosketusherkät..

Viimeisestä kuvasta päättelisin että kuvataan takaa eteenpäin kun ovet jäävät oikealle puolelle. Ainakin asiallinen turvaohjaamo kun ei voi pitää mitään yhteyttä matkustamoon  :Very Happy:  Jokseenkin kolho matkustamo muutenkin. 2010-luvun vankivaunu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussimake

24.10.2012

PL 780/110T
NF 607/e10K

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Laitetaanpas sitten muutama kuva tuosta Cobuksesta, en tiedä onko numeroitu vielä (#1209?) mutta niin silti..
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/14b14c0.jpg
> http://i45.tinypic.com/sxnl.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/20krtoj.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/j9solf.jpg
> 
> ja eräs bongarikin eksynyt kuvaan..


Onko tietoa, millä linjoilla tuo yleisesti on ajossa?



25.10.

VT 183 / H 74

----------


## aki

25.10

v53 / VT 188
452 / VT 454

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 25.10.2012

VT 38 / 516 (Westendin Linjan nimet poistettu ja laitettu Veolian logot)
VT 47 / 516 (Westendin Linjan nimet poistettu ja laitettu Veolian logot, edelleen kuitenkin kokomainoksissa)
NOF 92 / 206 (otettu poistosta ajoon)

----------


## zige94

25.10.

HelB 60x (aurinkomatkojen mainosteipit) /s615, takimmainen akseli/renkaat heilui holtittomasti. Pysähdyttiin tutun kuskin kanssa seuraavalle pysäkille ja viitottiin kuljettajalle ja bussin matka päättyi siihen. Näytti siltä että oli irti lähdössä. Siirtoajossa ollut Nobinan bussi otti sitten matkistajat kyytiin ja ajoi siirtoajonsa "tilausajona". Hyvin mahtu teli mannen matkustajat pätkä Scalaan.

VT 508 /s74

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko tietoa, millä linjoilla tuo yleisesti on ajossa?


Niin, eihän siitä olekkaan lukenut muualla kuin joka paikassa, tms. lehdissä että menee Espoon sisäiselle linjalle 11.

----------


## chauffer

> 25.10.
> 
> HelB 60x (aurinkomatkojen mainosteipit) /s615, takimmainen akseli/renkaat heilui holtittomasti. Pysähdyttiin tutun kuskin kanssa seuraavalle pysäkille ja viitottiin kuljettajalle ja bussin matka päättyi siihen. Näytti siltä että oli irti lähdössä. Siirtoajossa ollut Nobinan bussi otti sitten matkistajat kyytiin ja ajoi siirtoajonsa "tilausajona". Hyvin mahtu teli mannen matkustajat pätkä Scalaan.
> 
> VT 508 /s74


Mannin yleinen vika joka usein korjaantuu sammuttamalla auto ja käynnistämällä uudelleen  :Laughing:  Näin ainakin viimeksi kun hain samoin oireilleen pois Tammiston pysäkiltä, kuljettaja ei uskaltanut ajaa metriäkään. Vikaa ei kuitenkaan ollut enää varikolle ajaessani... :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Mannin yleinen vika joka usein korjaantuu sammuttamalla auto ja käynnistämällä uudelleen  Näin ainakin viimeksi kun hain samoin oireilleen pois Tammiston pysäkiltä, kuljettaja ei uskaltanut ajaa metriäkään. Vikaa ei kuitenkaan ollut enää varikolle ajaessani...


Todella pelottava vika kylläkin.. Näytti nimittäin todella hurjalta kun lähestyi pysäkkiä jossa odotimme sitä, koko auto heilui ihan silminnähden ja takana olevat autoilijatkin valoja väläytteli. Matkustajien kommentit oli parhaita kun tässä tämän Nobinan kuskin kanssa kuunneltiin. Yksi pikku tyttö oli ihan itkun partaalla..

Kerroppa chauffer vielä lisää tästä viasta.. Mikä sen aiheuttaa/mistä se johtuu ja miten ylipäätänsä se heiluu niinkuin siksakkia?  :Very Happy:  Ei kovin kovaa päässy kulkemaan kun siihen pysäkille saapui, noin 20-30km/h kulki..

Jännä muuten, tuonkin matka loppui juuri Tammiston pysäkillä jossa tutuni matkustajat kyytiin nappas.. Pelasti ainakin perheen reissun kun eivät junasta myöhästyneet, kiittikin vielä ihan kätellen.. :Cool:

----------


## chauffer

> Todella pelottava vika kylläkin.. Näytti nimittäin todella hurjalta kun lähestyi pysäkkiä jossa odotimme sitä, koko auto heilui ihan silminnähden ja takana olevat autoilijatkin valoja väläytteli. Matkustajien kommentit oli parhaita kun tässä tämän Nobinan kuskin kanssa kuunneltiin. Yksi pikku tyttö oli ihan itkun partaalla..
> 
> Kerroppa chauffer vielä lisää tästä viasta.. Mikä sen aiheuttaa/mistä se johtuu ja miten ylipäätänsä se heiluu niinkuin siksakkia?  Ei kovin kovaa päässy kulkemaan kun siihen pysäkille saapui, noin 20-30km/h kulki..
> 
> Jännä muuten, tuonkin matka loppui juuri Tammiston pysäkillä jossa tutuni matkustajat kyytiin nappas.. Pelasti ainakin perheen reissun kun eivät junasta myöhästyneet, kiittikin vielä ihan kätellen..


Teliakselin ohjausjärjestelmän tunnistin antaa jostain montusta ajettaessa väärää informaatiota, eli on puhtaasti sähkövika. Vian ilmetessä vapauttaa telin ohjauksen, siksi teli on holtiton... Mittaristoon syttyy samalla telin ohjauksen häiriövalo... Käsittämätön järjestelmähän tuo on, vian ilmetessä pitäisi teli lukittua, en tiedä miksi Mannissa näin ei aina ole  :Eek:

----------


## zige94

> Teliakselin ohjausjärjestelmän tunnistin antaa jostain montusta ajettaessa väärää informaatiota, eli on puhtaasti sähkövika. Vian ilmetessä vapauttaa telin ohjauksen, siksi teli on holtiton... Mittaristoon syttyy samalla telin ohjauksen häiriövalo... Käsittämätön järjestelmähän tuo on, vian ilmetessä pitäisi teli lukittua, en tiedä miksi Mannissa näin ei aina ole


Mannit on HelBin pendolinoja  :Laughing: 

NF 717/s577, auton 750 tilalla.
NF 291 /h75A
NF 809 /h77A

Tänää ollut taas monta Volvo 8500LE -mallia poissa ajosta.

----------


## Palomaa

25. Lokakuuta.

VT 349 - 132 (HELMI-laitteet)

----------


## joboo

25.10

Helb 417 / H45 (Helb 930 tilalla)
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 9811 / H45

----------


## Overdriver

> Teliakselin ohjausjärjestelmän tunnistin antaa jostain montusta ajettaessa väärää informaatiota, eli on puhtaasti sähkövika. Vian ilmetessä vapauttaa telin ohjauksen, siksi teli on holtiton... Mittaristoon syttyy samalla telin ohjauksen häiriövalo... Käsittämätön järjestelmähän tuo on, vian ilmetessä pitäisi teli lukittua, en tiedä miksi Mannissa näin ei aina ole


Useimmiten kyseessä lienee sähkövika, mutta tuppaavat ne hajoamaan oikeastikin. En muista sen osan nimeä, joka sieltä telistä löystyy tärinän vuoksi, mutta kuuluu ilmeisesti MAN:n tyyppivikoihin. Tärinähän katkoo ovistakin ruuveja...

----------


## zige94

26.10.

NF 808 /h76A

----------


## Prompter

26.10.2012

HelBin Volvo B10BLE Ikarukset 9857 ja 9862 s506:lla.

----------


## zige94

26.10.

NF 720 /h76B

----------


## Bussimake

25.10.2012
NF799/160
NF489/165N
Helb 1/102T
VT314/143,145

----------


## Palomaa

26. Lokakuuta.
NF 350 - 112
VT 344 - 111
VT 516 - 156
PL 783 - 512A
PL 780 - 106
NF 707 - h65A

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 26.10.2012

VT 48 / 516. Saanut Veolian logot, edelleen Linnanmäen kokomainoksissa.

----------


## aki

> Helsinki 26.10.2012
> 
> VT 48 / 516. Saanut Veolian logot, edelleen Linnanmäen kokomainoksissa.


Myös auto VT 49 on saanut Veolian logot, havainto tänään linjalta 452.

----------


## KriZuu

26.10

Mikä ihmeen mutanttiväritys Veolian yhdellä Crossarilla on? Toinen kylki on tilaajavärityksessä, mutta toisella puolella sinistä ja valkoista on missä sattuu. Kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## hana

> 26.10
> 
> Mikä ihmeen mutanttiväritys Veolian yhdellä Crossarilla on? Toinen kylki on tilaajavärityksessä, mutta toisella puolella sinistä ja valkoista on missä sattuu. Kylkinumeroa en nähnyt.


Taitaa olla kolarin jäljiltä VT 569.

----------


## zige94

> Taitaa olla kolarin jäljiltä VT 569.


Kyllä juurikin se, näin 569:n omalla paikallaan h74:lla päivällä ja oveton kylki juurikin niinkuin krizuu kuvaili.

----------


## joboo

26.10

Helb 25 / H45
Helb 50 / S39
Helb 133 / H96
Helb 139 / H96
Helb 413 / H45
Helb 423 / 363A
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 610 / H14
Helb 1001 / S39
Helb 1126 / H70T
Helb 9807 / H39B

Helb 50 oli  hätävilkut päällä Kauppakorkeakoululla n.klo 7.55

----------


## kuukanko

> Myös auto VT 49 on saanut Veolian logot


Samoin Veoliat 35 ja 36.

----------


## aki

27.10

452 / VT 86, 87

----------


## Joonas Pio

27.10.

HelB 945 / h24
NF 335 / h55
PL 777 / h58

NF 661 / 158, 160/K, vaihdettiin 493:een 158:n 19.04 lähdölle Kampista

----------


## Nak

27.10

Vt 89 / e31

----------


## joboo

27.10

Helb 417 / H41
Helb 503 / H45
Helb 903 / S39
Helb 1004 / H43
Helb 1206 / H63

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.10.

HelB 5, 904 / h70
NF 407 / h72
NF 656 / 165N
HelB 902 / 615
HelB 9807 / 620
NF 721 / 741

----------


## Palomaa

> NF 407 / h72


Eikö tämä #407 ole vakio h72:sella, jos siis oikein muistan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikö tämä #407 ole vakio h72:sella, jos siis oikein muistan?


Linjan h72 vakioautot ovat NF 403, 407, 409, 414, 477-479, 697-699, 705-707 ja 708. Mutta viikonloppuisin ei linjalla pitäisi näkyä kuin 697-699, 705-707 ja 708.

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjan h72 vakioautot ovat NF 403, 407, 409, 414, 477-479, 697-699, 705-707 ja 708. Mutta viikonloppuisin ei linjalla pitäisi näkyä kuin 697-699, 705-707 ja 708.


Eihän h72:lla edes ole kuin 11 autoa talviarkisin eikä bussit näytä vakiona vaihtuvan siellä kesken päivän. Sunnuntaisin siellä vaikuttaisi liikkuvan paljon noita 400-sarjan alkupään 2-akselisia.

----------


## joboo

28.10

Helb 102 / S39
Helb 910 / H45
Helb 912 / H45
Helb 1006 / H41
Helb 1105 / H45
Helb 1130 / H45
Helb 1207 / S39

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eihän h72:lla edes ole kuin 11 autoa talviarkisin eikä bussit näytä vakiona vaihtuvan siellä kesken päivän. Sunnuntaisin siellä vaikuttaisi liikkuvan paljon noita 400-sarjan alkupään 2-akselisia.


Voihan niitä vakioautoja olla enemmänkin, kuin mitä kohteen kalustomäärä on. No kuitenkin, itse en ole noita 400-sarjan City L:iä viikonloppuisin h72:lla nähnyt, joten en siis tiennyt niiden siellä viikonloppuisinkin säännöllisesti liikkuvan. Onhan niitä tietysti siihen malliin korjailtu ja varusteltu, että voinee niiden olettaa olevan joka päivä ajossa.

----------


## Nak

29.10

Nf 134 / 122A

Pl 883 ajoi siirtoajossa kilvin tapiolassa, takakilvessä luki "wl.fi"  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

29.10.2012 joku Nobinan ruotsintuonti säffle linjalla 550 ja NF 692 etujousituksesta ilmat pihalla ja nokka maata viistäen myös linjalla 550.

----------


## Nak

> 29.10
> 
> Nf 134 / 122A
> 
> Pl 883 ajoi siirtoajossa kilvin tapiolassa, takakilvessä luki "wl.fi"


Helb 1126 / h24

Nf 354 / h17

----------


## zige94

29.10.

NF 359 /h72
NF 479 /h65A & 66A

----------


## halla

29.10

PL853 @ e42


PL885 @ 501v. Oranssi VDL. Hieno kun mikä, ihan postin autolta näyttää ;-)

----------


## Aq-Zu

29.10.2012

HelB 9930 (Volvo 7000) / H 54

Helbin 25 on näkynyt jo useimmin linjalla H 70T, onko vakio ?

----------


## LimoSWN

> 29.10
> 
> 
> PL885 @ 501v. Oranssi VDL. Hieno kun mikä, ihan postin autolta näyttää ;-)


Tota piti käydä ihmettelemässä ilmalassa kun se oli siellä. kellertävä se musta oli kun siitä junalla ohi meni.

----------


## Palomaa

> PL885 @ 501v. Oranssi VDL. Hieno kun mikä, ihan postin autolta näyttää ;-)


Millainen tämä VDL on?
LLE-120, CLE-129, S/CLF-129, XLE-145?
Millä ovilla? 1+2+1, 1+2+0, 2+2+1?

Onko tämä tullut jäädäkseen vai onko vain lainassa?

----------


## aki

> 29.10.2012
> 
> Helbin 25 on näkynyt jo useimmin linjalla H 70T, onko vakio ?


On sitä näkynyt myös mm. linjoilla h45 ja 362-363, taitaa olla ihan vara-autona aina siellä missä tarvitaan.

----------


## halla

> Millainen tämä VDL on?
> LLE-120, CLE-129, S/CLF-129, XLE-145?
> Millä ovilla? 1+2+1, 1+2+0, 2+2+1?
> 
> Onko tämä tullut jäädäkseen vai onko vain lainassa?


Oli nopea bongaus eli en osaa vastata sen tarkemmin. Kuulemma testissä ainakin nyt.

----------


## JT

Ma 29.10. Helsinki

NF #134 (Volvo B10BLE 6x2 / Carrus City L) / 315

----------


## Palomaa

> Oli nopea bongaus eli en osaa vastata sen tarkemmin. Kuulemma testissä ainakin nyt.


Pätkä/teli? LimoSWN taisi sanoa minulle että VDL-teli, en tiedä sitten..

----------


## LimoSWN

> Pätkä/teli? LimoSWN taisi sanoa minulle että VDL-teli, en tiedä sitten..


Ei ollu teli kyllä. Lähempäs kattomaan.

tänää
- Nof 871 kivenlahdessa käntöpaikalla. ( ei kuuluisi olla siellä ollenkaan) Kilvissä nobina

----------


## zige94

> 29.10.2012
> 
> Helbin 25 on näkynyt jo useimmin linjalla H 70T, onko vakio ?


Vakio tämä ei ole kyllä 70T:llä missään vaiheessa ollut... Oliko se 25 vai mikä Mercedes O405:n se oli joka Vihdintien linjoilla vakiona on ruuhkassa?

----------


## Samppa

> Oliko se 25 vai O405:n se oli joka Vihdintien linjoilla vakiona on ruuhkassa?


Siis mitä? Ensimmäinen numero lienee bussin kylkinumero ja toinen ehkä mallinumero?

----------


## zige94

> Siis mitä? Ensimmäinen numero lienee bussin kylkinumero ja toinen ehkä mallinumero?


Oho.. Mukava että huomautit, oli jäänyt sana välistä  :Laughing:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Oliko se 25 vai mikä Mercedes O405:n se oli joka Vihdintien linjoilla vakiona on ruuhkassa?


Juuri se... Syksyn alussa Helbin 24, (eli sama kyseinen mersu) oli aikamoinen havainto h57:lla, mutta se bussi on siitä lähtien ollut aina ajossa sillä linjalla, joten epäilen että tuleeko samaa käymään 70T:lle

----------


## Palomaa

29. Lokakuuta.

tuo Pohjolan Liikenteen #885 on kilviltään NIN-669, 1+2+1 ovilla varusteltu SLE-120, 

Omistaja: VDL Bus & Coach Hollanti,
Haltija: VDL Bus & Coach Suomi, Turku.

http://i49.tinypic.com/w9i63p.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/29n7bs6.jpg

----------


## Nak

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/90300/

Peräylityskö pyyhkäisi  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

29.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 407 / H41
Helb 9935 / 362
Helb 9937 / 363

----------


## chauffer

> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/90300/
> 
> Peräylityskö pyyhkäisi


Ei tällä kertaa, henkilöauton aikaansaama, oli karannu käsistä vanhukselta...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Aq-Zu

30.10.

HelB 9862 (Ikarus E94) / h78

----------


## joboo

30.10

Helb 10 / 363
Helb 40 / H56
Helb 612 / H52
NF 124 / H62

----------


## Nak

30.10

Helb 9857 / 503 aika pikkusen siisti Ikarus vanhus  :Smile: 

ex Wl 13 / 109

----------


## LimoSWN

29.10
Nof 491 @165N kuskit vaihtavat Mainiki - nimisellä pysäkillä Kivenlahdessa.




Tänään 30.10

PL 885 @501V 

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...29062074_n.jpg Tässä PL:N 885 se keltanen VDL Citea 
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...52414429_n.jpg

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 30.10
> Helb 9857 / 503 aika pikkusen siisti Ikarus vanhus


Oliko tuo bussi HelBin tummansinisissä värityksissä ?

----------


## Tuomas

9857 on Suomen Turistiauton väreissä. (Tai oli ainakin kun viimeksi näin.)

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 9857 on Suomen Turistiauton väreissä. (Tai oli ainakin kun viimeksi näin.)


Useita Helbin Ikaruksia on alettu värjäämään Helbin värityksiin. Toi 9862, minkä tänään aikasemmin näin, oli muistaakseni vähä aikaa sitten ollut vielä STA värityksissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toi 9862, minkä tänään aikasemmin näin, oli muistaakseni vähä aikaa sitten ollut vielä STA värityksissä.


Jos 5 vuotta on vähän aikaa, niin sitten niin.

----------


## Palomaa

30. Lokakuuta.
NF 811 - 121A

----------


## Nak

> Jos 5 vuotta on vähän aikaa, niin sitten niin.


Ettei ollut peräti ensimmäinen jälkeenpäin Helb värit saanut auto? Vai ehtikö 50 tai 133 ennen?

p.s And 13 on vielä sealife mainoksissa. Minne #1 meni?

----------


## Pera

30.10

h51: HelB 229 (Volvo 8500LE)
h58X: PL 792 (Volvo 8900LE teli)
231: NF 771 (Volvo 8500LE teli)




> Ettei ollut peräti ensimmäinen jälkeenpäin Helb värit saanut auto? Vai ehtikö 50 tai 133 ennen?


Tais olla 139 joka sai HelB värit ylleen :Wink:

----------


## joboo

30.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 231 / H45
Helb 501 / H14
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 946 / 363A

----------


## Nak

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...hti_varikolla/

Kiviruukissa on Nobinan bussi lähettänyt savumerkkejä

----------


## halla

31.10

PL764 @ e42

----------


## vristo

31.10
PL781@106

----------


## joboo

31.10

Helb 404 / h56
Helb 410 / h40
Helb 947 / h40
Helb 9808 / S39

----------


## aki

30.10

650 / VT 325

----------


## Nak

31.10

And 21 / 109, wl värit

Ål 18 / 105, ex wl 3, sininen raita vain jäljellä värityksestä

----------


## Aq-Zu

31.10.

HelB 66 / 615

----------


## joboo

31.10

Helb 101 / H45
Helb 102 / H45
Helb 220 / H39B
Helb 424 / 363A
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 9937 / H41

----------


## killerpop

30.10.

Linjalta 453 jäi mieleen Veoliat #155 ja #157 aamuruuhkasta

----------


## Nak

> Veolia Espoolla taitaa nyt olla kalusto aika kortilla, kun 111 lisäsi autotarvetta 4:llä, mutta tuon WL 8:n lisäksi käytettävissä olevat bussit lisääntyivät vain yhdellä (Seinäjoelta tuli 3 bussia ja sinne meni 2).


Oliko westendillä nyt syksyllä alihankintaa millään Veolian länsiväylän linjoilla? 132, 147, 150?

----------


## aki

> Oliko westendillä nyt syksyllä alihankintaa millään Veolian länsiväylän linjoilla? 132, 147, 150?


Mun mielestä ei enää ollut vaan veolia ajoi kaikki vuorot itse.

----------


## Palomaa

> Oliko westendillä nyt syksyllä alihankintaa millään Veolian länsiväylän linjoilla? 132, 147, 150?


Ei ollut, loppui kesäliikennöintiin omien havaintojen perusteella.

----------

